# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Best Var Lab?

## Squats33

Anyone have any preference on which lab produces the best Var?

----------


## austinite

sciroxx.

----------


## Squats33

Personal experience I assume? You know if others would say the same (vets)

----------


## snowman

Kalpa

----------


## ghettoboyd

var is var in my opinion, im not shure what would qualify it as the best....some are dosed higher than others so i guess you could use that as a" bench mark"...

----------


## Squats33

True, really wont know if its working till i take it anyway. Just looking for quality, Im 6'1 and when i take it ill be 220 or 225. So im not a little guy, so I wanna make sure it will work.

----------

